# Lafayette, Washington, Jackson Portrait Flasks



## Mayhem (Mar 22, 2020)

While we are all doing or best to avoid the virus how about some Portrait Flasks from my collection to look at. Stay tuned, still, more to come.  Mayhem


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 23, 2020)

Beautiful flasks and so historical!


----------

